
Mozilla Public License (MPL) Version 2.0 FAQ - open-source-ux
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/MPL/2.0/FAQ/
======
Nomentatus
Highly disingenuous - it doesn't even mention the patent grab. Yet the same
move is precisely what has gotten Facebook into so much controversy re the
React BSD plus patents license.

"5.2. If You initiate litigation against any entity by asserting a patent
infringement claim (excluding declaratory judgment actions, counter-claims,
and cross-claims) alleging that a Contributor Version directly or indirectly
infringes any patent, then the rights granted to You by any and all
Contributors for the Covered Software under Section 2.1 of this License shall
terminate."

[http://en.swpat.org/wiki/Mozilla_Public_License](http://en.swpat.org/wiki/Mozilla_Public_License)

~~~
Nomentatus
I love Mozilla. I rue this kind of clause which has been so destructive,
causing so much rewriting to get to another license.

